# Note from Angelo's Mom - Jeanne



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

We understand. Tell Jeanne take her time...when she's ready, we'll be here. Run free sweet Angelo


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Bless you, Angelo sweet boy, RIP


----------



## IloveGQ (Nov 15, 2008)

It really is so exausting to be so upset, it takes everything out of you.......I HATE this....


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I feel so bad. She must be in a world of hurt right now. I'm not surprised she reached out to you, Kristie. How we get through these times, I just don't know.

Angelo is another dog I'll never forget :heartbeat


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I've been looking for an update to find out how she coped today. I guess as well as can be expected. Run Free Angelo. Jeanne: Proud of you for having the strength to do what was best for Angelo. I wish I could tell you something other than time will ease the pain you are feeling right now.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Yes Jeanne, rest and take your time. Sip tea. Find a stupid movie on TV. 

My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

No words will ease the pain; only time will help a little. Time, and good memories of your precious boy.


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

We're all here for Jeanne. Angelo was an amazing golden and will surely be missed. Her love for him was so wonderful to read about.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

I've been thinking of Angelo most of the day. I was traveling home from work when he was to be at the vets--the sun came out from behind some clouds and for an instant--it was a perfect winter day. I could only think of Jeanne and Angelo--getting ready to say 'goodby'. 

It was very peaceful.

SJ


----------



## IloveGQ (Nov 15, 2008)

Jo Ellen said:


> I feel so bad. She must be in a world of hurt right now. I'm not surprised she reached out to you, Kristie. How we get through these times, I just don't know.
> 
> Angelo is another dog I'll never forget :heartbeat


Yeah, he really got to me too......I feel really bad too, I know all too well how she is feeling - ya just want to sleep and wake up like a year later.... you don't really get over it, you just get used to feeling like crap.....it must get better......I hope


----------



## Nanika (Jan 10, 2008)

Jeanne, we know the pain you are feeling... know that we are praying for peace to comfort you and for Angelo and his eternal happiness at the bridge. Saying goodbye to a heart dog is the most painful experince but also the greatest gift of love when it is their time. 
I hope that you feel supported and cared for...sending you big hugs!!!


----------



## Jenny Wren (Feb 27, 2007)

SJ what a nice vision... the heavens were opening up for one heck of a good dog.

Jeanna--take your time. It is really hard. Crying is okay.

When you can, share some more pictures... ((((hugs))))


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Jeanne We are here for you no matter how long it takes. It is so hard but know that he is now running and playing like a puppy with all of our pups till you can be together again. Run free Sweet Angelo. We love you and miss you.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

It is times like this that make a person wonder why they ever got a dog in the first place. Your heart is breaking, your eyes are swollen from crying, you find yourself reaching for a beloved dog that is no longer with you. Why put youself thru this torture. Then time passes and you think of the good times, the happy times, the fun you had with your dog and you smile instead of crying. You remember goofy things he/she did that made you laugh and you laugh again. You remember the love you shared and you know you would never have wanted to miss out on that love. 

In the end despite the broken heart, the tears, you know those few years were something to be treasured, you beloved dog will always live in you heart. You would do it all over again even knowing that oe day you would have this pain ripping thru your heart. That is the price you pay for the love you shared with your dog-----and it is worth the price.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Thinking of you and know you are surrounded by people here who understand how you are feeling. RIP Sweet and a Special boy Angelo.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jeanne*

Jeanne:

So MANY of us share in your pain and are here for you!

Almost all of us have been through this and though it's not easy and is heartwrenching, it is our last act of Kindness for our beloved dog.


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

It can be so hard to do the right thing...


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss. I'm new here, and don't know you all yet, but I do know the pain you are going through and wanted to add my thoughts to everyone else's. The support of the wonderful people here will help ease your pain a little....RIP Angelo.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Thinking of you, Jeanne and Archie. We're here 24/7 whenever you want or need to talk... or just cry. We've got many shoulders to lean on.

Hugs, Betty


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Jeanne and Angelo have been in my thoughts constantly. Having walked that path 3 years ago with my heartdog Kody, I know the feelings of raw pain and sorrow all to well. I hate the thought that someone else is going through that pain right now and I wish I could take just an ounce of it away to help ease it somehow. Jeanne...please be gentle with yourself and take good care during this difficult time. We will be here for you when you need us. ((((BIG Hugs)))) to you and Archie too.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks for the update. I was very worried about her. I hope and pray it gets easier as time passes. She was very lucky to have Angelo, her angel!


----------



## Goldenz2 (Mar 14, 2008)

Dear friends,

I am at a loss for words....

Less than 24 hours after losing our heart dog and best friend...

Lino, my BF calls me this morning and tells me his mom died suddenly. 

We are now blank and numb. But wanted to let you know how much you mean to us. We are so touched how many people took the time out to reach out to us and will appropriately express our thanks as soon as we are able.

Jeanne & Lino in NJ
Angelo & Archie


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Oh my gosh you two must be wrecks. So sorry you have all this in your lives right now. Stay strong and you will get through it.


----------



## IloveGQ (Nov 15, 2008)

Goldenz2 said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> I am at a loss for words....
> 
> ...


~~big hugs~~ 

Im so so sorry - it's just not fair that anyone has to endure so much at once, or at all!!! I know there really isnt anything anyone can say, just know you have a lot of people thinking of you both and are here for you anytime....

I can tell you that I KNOW that you guys will make it through this and you both will be stronger.....

hang in there and please let us know if you need anything at all....whenever you are ready....

I have been thinking about you guys.....

xoxoxoxo


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

So much sorrow all at once. I'm so sorry that you have to be going thru this.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh, Jeanne and Lino, how devastating. I'm so so sorry. You will remain in my thoughts and prayers. Please let us know if there is anything we can do.

Hugs to you both.. and Archie too.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about Lino's mother. How devastating, especially immediately after the loss of Angelo. Jeanne, I am keeping you, Lino, and Archie in my thoughts and prayers during this difficult time. Sending lots of love and hugs from Ohio.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

It is horrible when so many tragedies happen at once. God carries us through and we wonder how we made it.

Many of us have been there. Time passes and feels like a painful blur. Just focusing on how painfree and happy our loved ones are now, free from their early bondage.

My prayers are with Jeanne and Lino.


----------



## Mandy's Dad (May 27, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about both tragedies, and especially together. My prayers and good thoughts are with you and your families.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*jEANNE*

Jeanne: So SORRY TO hear about your friend's Mom and of Angelo.


----------

